# That Crystalized DNP



## StoliFTW

Damn Boys - 

Crystalized DNP nothing to play around with. 500mg dose is killing me. Sweating like as if I'm picking tomatoes on a field (Not that I've ever done that)... I literally can't be in the outside in the Florida sun without having a hard time to breath and exploding of sweat from all my pores. Shit having a hard time moving around, so lethargic never felt like this before. 

Sleeping - who needs a cover? I need a f*cking fan. A/C is at 73 and I'm still burnin up...  

Crystallized DNP pisses on that industrial crap - can't even compare IMO... 

Will update with weight loss - was 189lbs on Friday. If I can bear to run this till Friday I will update then, but god damn, now I understand why everyone cautions about DNP. It's nothing to take lightly... 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Infantry87

Nice bro. Water water water and cake. At least thats what spongy did and loved it


----------



## Spongy

Yeah cake!!!


----------



## Infantry87

Spongy said:


> Yeah cake!!!



Whats the meaning behind the cake bro lol. At least with dnp...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Infantry87 said:


> Whats the meaning behind the cake bro lol. At least with dnp...



It causes carb cravings in some people. Spongy and I are like twin brothers when it comes to DNP. 

We can't stop stuffing our faces with cake, cookies, cuppy cakes you name it.


----------



## Infantry87

PillarofBalance said:


> It causes carb cravings in some people. Spongy and I are like twin brothers when it comes to DNP.
> 
> We can't stop stuffing our faces with cake, cookies, cuppy cakes you name it.



Damn bro. Lose weight while eating cake? Im a regular fatass when it comes to sweets so I might to grab some of this badass shit Crystalized DNP.


----------



## PFM

189 trying to lose weight?


----------



## StoliFTW

yeh i figured lose some fat get down to 180 and start bulking.. have some stubborn fat aka love handles that I can't seem to get rid off ..


----------



## SAD

StoliFTW said:


> yeh i figured lose some fat get down to 180 and start bulking.. have some stubborn fat aka love handles that I can't seem to get rid off ..



Embrace the bulk, cut later.


----------



## StoliFTW

yeh i cant wait to start to bulking and eating and up my macros...


----------



## biggerben692000

PillarofBalance said:


> It causes carb cravings in some people. Spongy and I are like twin brothers when it comes to DNP.
> 
> We can't stop stuffing our faces with cake, cookies, cuppy cakes you name it.



I'd wake up in the middle of the night craving orange juice and Golden Graham cereal.


----------



## HH

I've considered investing in a chest frezer large enough for me to sleep in for my up comming DNP cycles in the future.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Im pretty stoked to try DNP Personally. Good thing I live in a state where its pretty much cold besides may 15-august. Other than that its pretty cold out. Winters around here are FKIN cold. its still 30 degrees F out right now and its middle of april. Haha


----------



## goodfella

PillarofBalance said:


> It causes carb cravings in some people. Spongy and I are like twin brothers when it comes to DNP.
> 
> We can't stop stuffing our faces with cake, cookies, cuppy cakes you name it.



I'm wanting cake now just from reading this! Thanks POB -_- ha


----------



## StoliFTW

Dbolitarian said:


> Im pretty stoked to try DNP Personally. Good thing I live in a state where its pretty much cold besides may 15-august. Other than that its pretty cold out. Winters around here are FKIN cold. its still 30 degrees F out right now and its middle of april. Haha



damn bro. 90s here all day everyday... :-0


----------



## Dinitro

Nice reviews! Someone should let those guys over at a certain other forum I'm thinking about that with crystal, you can't do one cap a day for two days and then post "I think ------'s stuff is underdosed 'cause I'm not feeling it!" N00bs. Nice to see that SI's vets use it properly. When a vet uses crystal DNP at the proper dose, THIS is the kind of feedback you'll read from them!


----------



## StoliFTW

186lbs yesterday at the gym after dinner. Gonna run this through Sunday lose some water and post back.


----------



## StoliFTW

184 on Sunday.. definitely lost some strength, but that's because I basically took the whole month of March off due to packing, moving etc...   Unfortunately, my wife won't let me go on another cycle until I get her pregnant again...  Crazy bitch..  ...


----------



## Dinitro

Hello, brothers! This is just me making a courtesy check to be sure everyone here is good. I don't log in to boards much, which occasionally causes people to think I've vanished. Also, a competitor has spread a false rumor to several boards that I've "gone private" or even retired, just to dissuade people from contacting me! 

The good news is that I'm alive, very well, and just as active as ever. If there's anything I can do for any of you, don't hesitate--but please use email rather than pm to contact me, so I can reply quickly.


----------



## biggerben692000

I've always said you were "semi private". I've given your addy to a few men I know are trustworthy. One or two have told me you asked where they had gotten your info as if they were fucking up and not supposed to have gotten your addy? So, to be clear, your email is open and free to all?


----------

